# Why taking statins might be pointless ? and even bad for you



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why taking statins might be pointless – and even bad for you by John Naish A few years ago many people would never have heard of statins. Now more than five million Britons take the cholesterol-lowering drugs every day to prevent heart attacks and strokes. But do they actually work for many of us? A [...]

*Read More...*


----------

